# Egg Sharing in Manchester



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm researching clinics that offer egg sharing programmes.  I've looked into the Lister in London but I'm worried that too much travelling would be awkward with work.

I live quite near Manchester and have looked at MFS and Care but am confused about the prices on their fees schedule.  I don't know exactly what  bits I will have to pay for.  For example, do you have to pay for an initial consultation on top of screening?  Basically, how much do you pay for egg sharing at either of these clinics?

Also, if anyone has used donor sperm at either of these while egg sharing, I'd be interested to hear how it works, do you have to use the banks the clinics use, can you ship in from another bank and what rough costs am I looking at for using donor sperm?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun, 

Only just seen ur post... Care if u need icsi worked out around £2,500 (icsi is £990) MFS is just over £900 all included-that is tests, drugs, icsi if needed. At mfs if there is an odd number of eggs you get the odd one, at Care that goes to the recipient. Wish I had known all of the above before I went to Care!

Good luck xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hoping, thanks for the reply.

Due to medical complications it seems I might be heading for Care anyway.  I have a condition that is not hereditary but has an unknown cause and MFS are asking for proof it's not hereditary.  I can't give proof other than the fact that no-one in my family going back 4 generations has it.  Care have accepted that fact as good enough proof so I'm likely to go with them.

I'll be using donor sperm, so don't know if ICSI will be an issue.  I hope not!  

How did you find Care otherwise?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I had quite a poor experiance tbh. I egg shared, and got all the immature eggs-I only had 1 mature egg and that didn't make it to ET (embryo transfer) 

But I went with Care coz they offered IMSI and mfs didn't, and they told me after they didn't do IMSI so I got - 1 less egg, paid double for treatment and still only got the same treatment I could have had at mfs. 

If I could have my time again, I would have tried MFS, they don't charge u for going to blast (think it is £500 at care) 

Is ur GP not able to help with the proof u need?
Xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

My GP said there's nothing in my notes & they only go back to 2005 when I joined the surgery (I don't know why, I've always been registered with a doctor so my notes should follow me surely?).  I have a consultant at the hospital who I could ask but that is going to take time to get to see him and I'm so impatient to start.  And because there's no known cause of the condition, I'm not sure he can prove it's not hereditary.  I know they have to be careful, but I know my history going back to my great great grandparents and there's nothing there!  It's frustrating.

That's really crap about your eggs - so you didn't even get a go at IVF from it?  Can you not have a go with MFS now?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

No we didn't  I am (may sound silly) too scared to egg share again. Going to look abroad for our next cycle.

Yes I'd have thought ur notes would have been forward to ur next GP  

I can understand you being impatient, everything seems to take forever whilst your waiting to get started...

Good luck with ur treatment, let me know how u get on  xx


----------

